# In search of Remote Wire in trunk.....



## gamecockfan04 (Mar 13, 2021)

Is there by chance a wire to tap into in the trunk area that will work as a remote turn on wire for an amp?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gamecockfan04 said:


> Is there by chance a wire to tap into in the trunk area that will work as a remote turn on wire for an amp?


Probably not. Just run another along the rockers and under the seat. Not to difficult.


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

I just found a fuse that switches on and off with the ignition and ran a wire to the back


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jacen33 said:


> I just found a fuse that switches on and off with the ignition and ran a wire to the back


this is what I do for sub installs as well


----------

